# Is nitro spray paint illegal in the GWN?



## rhstranger (Feb 20, 2006)

I was thinkin bout painting the old strat in nitrocellulose spraypaint ala reranch, but have heard that you can't import nitro into Canada....can anyone here tell me if its true or not? Thanx everyone....ps...great to see a Canadian guitar forum!


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

That is correct, you cannot import it. But that doesn't mean it's illegal here. It's because it is potentially explosive and violates dangerous goods shipping rules. I do believe it is available here. Check out some wood suppliers ( not Home Depot). If they don't have it they can probably tell you who does.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

All that means is it cannot be shipped by mail. But neither can any spray pain containing solvents!

Nitrocellulose lacquer is most definitely NOT a banned finish, its easy to get at most hardware stores. Hell I think Home Hardware here where I live has lacquer in a spray bomb.

AJC


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

really? Home Hardware. i will have to check it out.


----------



## rideough (Mar 5, 2006)

Lee Valley also has it available...at the stores. They have Deft laquer which is reknowned for being easy to lay down...as far as spray cans go. If I'm not mistaken you can get it at Canadian Tire as well.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

rideough said:


> Lee Valley also has it available...at the stores. They have Deft laquer which is reknowned for being easy to lay down...as far as spray cans go. If I'm not mistaken you can get it at Canadian Tire as well.


Great Product!!! $10 bucks pint at Lee Valley. I used it on this one.


----------

